# Why MIUI mms doesn't work?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey all, I'm just curious why mms doesn't work on MIUI? Thanks!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If they knew it would be fixed lol. Speculation is the ril is the issue. As it was pieced together to make data work but the Mms is no seeing the data connection.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Agree. It's disappointing we don't have a fully-functional MIUI, but vicious and others have tried their best, and I appreciate what we have of it, even without mms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol good point but I heard about the ril issue with data at first but I agree none the less I'm still thankful we have such awesome builds anyway.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

